# No console video modes



## egerthe (Sep 15, 2017)

I have built a machine out of various parts of old machines. The MB is from an Optiplex GX270 and I use the onboard video. When I do

vidcontrol -i modes

it lists no modes at all. Can someone get me pointed in the right direction? How do install drivers or whatever? I would like the console screen to make better use of real estate. Someday I will try to get X running.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2017)

The last few FreeBSD versions use vt(4) by default instead of sc(4). The switch to vt(4) was necessary due to X drivers using KMS, sc(4) wasn't able to handle this. The new console driver is a big improvement over the old one but it's not entirely feature complete yet.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## Karl (Sep 27, 2017)

egerthe said:


> I have built a machine out of various parts of old machines. The MB is from an Optiplex GX270 and I use the onboard video. When I do
> 
> vidcontrol -i modes
> 
> ...



Hi,

Try booting and running 
mode list
and then 
mode set (n) e.g mode set 3
from the loader prompt.


----------

